# Clexane and Baby Aspirin



## TB2306 (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi
I am currently 8 1/2 weeks pregnant. My clinic had said I was to take baby aspirin throughout the pregnancy and 40ml clexane until week 12. I have never been tested to see if I need it, I think they just do this for everyone - unless you have a particular problem and then may say longer on clexane and a higher dose.
Anyway at 7 weeks I had quite a bad bleed so the clinic said stop both, wait until the bleed had past and then 48 hours later restart the clexane but not the aspirin. A day after restarting the clexane I had another bleed (not as bad a the first) so they said just stop everything for good.
I am a little worried as my old clinic was very keen on getting you back on clexane and aspirin. I have now not had a bleed for a week and not taken anything for a week. Would it be ok to maybe try a lower dose of clexane - say 20ml, or even just the aspirin (I am not sure which is best?). Someone said to me it may be harmful to keep stop starting?
My clinic are overseas and just say don't bother, but I am not happy with that. Also is there any blood tests I can take to see if I actually need these?
Thanks in advance.


----------

